# Conversion de fichiers DocBook XML vers HTML et PDF à l'aide du shell Darwin



## Lero (16 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous les membres du forum,


Je souhaiterais convertir des fichiers XML en PDF et HTML. 

Pour cela j'ai téléchargé le module docbook-xsl-1.69.1, ainsi que

fop-0.20.5-bin et saxon6_5_3. 

FOP pour la conversion en PDF et SAXON pour la conversion en HTML.


J'ai définis les varibles PATH et CLASSPATH suivantes dans le shell : 

Pour FOP:

 Ordinateurdemoi:~ moi$exportPATH=PATH$/Users/moi/Desktop/DocBook/fop-0.20.5-bin/ 


Pour SAXON:

 Ordinateurdemoi:~ moi$exportCLASSPATH=CLASSPATH$/Users/moi/Desktop/DocBook/saxon6_5_3/saxon-jdom.jar/Users/moi/Desktop/DocBook/saxon6_5_3/saxon.jar


Mon problème est le suivant: 

Lorque que je lance dans le shell pour la conversion d'un d'un fichier "example.xml" en HTML:

 Ordinateurdemoi:~ moi$ java com.icl.saxon.StyleSheet -o example.fo example.xml docbook-xsl-1.69.1/fo/docbook.xsl

le shell me renvoie: -bash: java: command not found
 
De quoi s'agit-t-il? Ma variable est-elle mal définie? 

Même erreur pour la conversion en PDF

 Ordinateurdemoi:~ moi$ java com.icl.saxon.StyleSheet -o example.fo example.xml docbook-xsl-1.69.1/fo/docbook.xsl

 -bash: java: command not found
 

Il y aurait-il quelqu'un qui sache faire ce genre de conversions et qui puisse m'expliquer les étapes à suivre?


Merci d'avance,


Lero


----------



## tatouille (17 Décembre 2006)

:rateau: echo $PATH

> export VAR=/usr/bin
> export VAR=$VAR:/usr/opt/bin
> echo $VAR

en gros apprend le bourne  ca t'evitera de cramer tes variables d'env


----------



## Lero (17 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour cette réponse. 

Ca veut dire quoi cramer des variables d'enironnement?



Lero


----------



## tatouille (17 Décembre 2006)

$> env


----------

